# Frillback - Cream Saddle



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi

Nice color Frillback 



Regards


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Love those frillbacks!!


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

how do they fly?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Woodnative said:


> Love those frillbacks!!


Thanks Woodnative

------
This breed is not a good flyer 

Regards

Mahmoud


----------

